# Windows Server 2016 - RDS CAL issue



## silentbogo (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi everyone.

Recently my friend got me into a bit of a pickle with their unplanned deployment of WS2016 Essentials server.
Basically none of the people involved knew anything of what they were doing, but they've already spent cash on hardware and software and invested more than a week of collaborative effort to make this thing running.
At the end - the resulting mess fell on me.

The main goal: deploy an RDS for 5-8 users, so that they can connect and work simultaneously.
Main issue: currently only 2 simultaneous sessions  allowed.

What I did so far:
1) Finished the incomplete Session-based RDS installation
2) Installed Remote Desktop Licensing server and fixed their RDS CALs (for some reason they've purchased 3 separate licenses for RDS CALs, so I have two running for per-user, and one for per-device).
3) Configured Remote Desktop Gateway with self-signed certificate
4) re-configured the network to forward ports 80, 443, 3389 and 3391
5) Fixed user permissions, GPs, RD connection conditions etc.
6) Sacrificed 2 BBQ chickens to the admin gods.

All target users are already in AD, all have permission to connect, and all can connect both directly and through RD gateway no problem.
From what I've observed, RD licensing server does not issue CALs. It might be due to 180-day grace period, but still it would've allowed me to connect more than 2 users...
Both Licensing and RD diagnostics show that everything is OK.

Please, can someone point me in the right direction, cause I've already exhausted my limited knowledge of WS and wasted 2 days of googling, tweaking and testing with no results...

P.S. Summoning @Solaris17


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm rebuilding an array right now.






but did you set licensing to per device?

I cant type it all out right now, but I searched for per device settings and 2 user limit and skimmed over this guys answer and it seems correct. Make sure its set like this.



> You need to create an RDS deployment, configure your licensing mode (Per Device) and then specify the name of your RD Licensing server.
> 
> In Server Manager, click Manage -- Add Roles and Features, select Remote Desktop Services installation -- Quick Start -- Session-based deployment, finish the wizard.  After the install has finished, server has been restarted, etc., go back to Server Manager -- RDS -- Overview -- Tasks -- Edit Deployment Properties -- RD Licensing tab, select Per Device, enter the name of your server in the box, click Add, then save your changes.
> 
> Once you have completed the above the server will accept more than 2 users, however, you will likely want to configure things more.  For example, Quick Start will automatically publish a few RemoteApps.  If you do not want these then you should click on Server Manager -- RDS -- QuickSessionCollection -- RemoteApp Programs -- Tasks -- Unpublish RemoteApp programs.  If you unpublish all RemoteApps then the server will simply publish a full desktop connection in RD Web Access and the feed instead of RemoteApps.








						Only 2 users can connect to 2012 RDS despite CALs being installed
					






					social.technet.microsoft.com


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 28, 2019)

Thx. Tried that as well. What's interesting is that in server management it shows as "per-device", but in Administrative tools > Remote Desktop... it's "per user" in server properties. Also I'm getting errors when trying to switch some settings, which might be the reason why our RDS is not working as intended... 

Anyhow, after all the rush and sleepless nights these f@#$s left on unplanned vacation and forgot to leave the server on, so apparently they are not in such a hurry as they've told me before...


----------



## AltCapwn (Jun 28, 2019)

You need to assign your RDS to its own RDS Licensing Server by using GPEDIT.MSC
Computer Configuration\ Administrative Templates\ Windows Components\ Remote Desktop Services\ Remote Desktop Session Host\ Licensing

The thing is, the service, even if installed locally on the RDS server, is not intelligent enough to see the license. You have to specify your own RDS that the license are installed on itself.

It should do the trick.


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 28, 2019)

altcapwn said:


> The thing is, the service, even if installed locally on the RDS server, is not intelligent enough to see the license. You have to specify your own RDS that the license are installed on itself.
> 
> It should do the trick.


That's been done too... License server installed and active, all licenses are listed, but no CALs issued (even on repeated connections from the same guest machine or same user account).


----------



## AltCapwn (Jun 28, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> That's been done too... License server installed and active, all licenses are listed, but no CALs issued (even on repeated connections from the same guest machine or same user account).


And you did link the license server to the RDS using GPEDIT?

You have too, I did the same mistake at first thinking it would assign the license to the local RDS, but it doesn't. You HAVE to do a local GPO to link the RDS to the license server.


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 28, 2019)

altcapwn said:


> You have too, I did the same mistake at first thinking it would assign the license to the local RDS, but it doesn't. You HAVE to do a local GPO to link the RDS to the license server.


Thx. I'll double-check when I get access to the server.


----------

